# Pushca limping



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca limped yesterday when she got out of the car so I thought maybe it was cramp ( do dogs get it?) but then again today, but only briefly. It's her back right leg. Took her to the park and she was fine....I will take her to the vet if it keeps happening but wondered if anyone has had this intermittent limp?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

See if you can get her to a canine Bowen therapist. It may just be muscular.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would ask your vet to check her knees and hips. It could be a sign of luxating patella or hip displaysia. Both of which can cause intermittent limping. Hopefully it's nothing but worth checking for both of these things, to be sure.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It may even be a grass seed or something similar in her paw.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How is she today.....I was once about to rush to the vets for Mable as she had obviously hurt herself whilst we were walking, very rough, rocky at times terrain, I had to carry her what made me pause was when we saw a dog we knew she jumped out of my arms and appeared muuuuch improved, I crated her to rest it for a couple of hours. She was ok for the rest of the day had a slight limp when she first woke up but then fine. If I'd gone to the vets as I was planning I dread to think of the bill I would have accrued x


----------

